# looking at buying a 240sx



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

well i was looking at a car and i happen to see tha there was a 240sx for sale and the guy says it runs and drives...now is this a good car...what at the cons to having it...it has more power than the car i'm driving now so don't worry about that...plus i plan on doing a lot to the car...now for engine swaps...is there any engine swap that would do really good in this car...i know its all noobish questions and everything but i mean i don't want to make the wrong mistake on buying another really shitty car...thanks for all your help people...also i mean how is the ride condition in this car...do you love your car or no...pros cons...i want to know about the car before i buy it if i do


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I love my car. I recently bought my 240sx and have enjoyed driving it. The major motor swaps would be the sr20det, rb20det, rb25det, rb26dett, ca18det,. The only con that the cars have is that the stock motor isnt that upgradable it dosent react well to cold air and stuff like that unless you put a turbo on it.


----------



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

ok well i see all those engines and i don't know what they mean..what type of car are they from and what do each offer or are all of them basicly the same...


----------



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

i have a mustang right now and well i know a fair amount about cars and different things like that so i'm not really a noob to cars in general just this particalar car in the fact that i don't know much about it....other than the specs i can find


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Okay how they classifie each engine is the class is Sr, Ka, Rb, Ca. That just basically tells you what kind of motor it is. Then the second set of numbers is the liters it is, 20, 25, 26,. Then the De is dual over head cam. Then if they have one t at the end that means they have one trubo. Since the Rb26dett has two ts that means its twin turbo. All of the Rb motors come out of skylines. Also all of the Rb motors are inline 6 and all the rest of the motors are inline 4. All of the sr20det come out of japan from other 200sx. And the ca18det comes out of the later models of the 200sx. I hope this helps you if you want to learn more about the motors just google the name of the motor and it should pull up alot of information on it.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Okay how they classifie each engine is the class is Sr, Ka, Rb, Ca. That just basically tells you what kind of motor it is. Then the second set of numbers is the liters it is, 20, 25, 26,. Then the De is dual over head cam. Then if they have one t at the end that means they have one trubo. Since the Rb26dett has two ts that means its twin turbo. All of the Rb motors come out of skylines. Also all of the Rb motors are inline 6 and all the rest of the motors are inline 4. All of the sr20det come out of japan from other 200sx. And the ca18det comes out of the later models of the 200sx. I hope this helps you if you want to learn more about the motors just google the name of the motor and it should pull up alot of information on it.


RB motors also come out of Laurels, and some Holdens. But who cares about Holdens anyways. SR20DET's are also on the European and Australian market, in Blue Bird SSS and Pulsar (Sunny) GTi-R, as well as Silvia and 180SX, not just the 200SX (European market). CA18DET comes from the 180SX, as well as the AWD version. But oh well, who cares.
In answer to the first question, it all depends on what you want in a car. If you want to do an engine swap, great car. If you want a car that's already fast, climb further up the Nissan tree and buy a 300ZX (Fairlady) turbo.


----------



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

ok well my goal is to have a car that has about 250 hp...thats the goal...i want a nice fast car that can beat most things on the road and still has some more hp left in her so if i get board i can do some more...not i want to turbo the motor...that is unless i can supercharge the motor......which would be the best engine for that


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

The only real way to get 250hp would be to turbo charge. Unless you want to stroke bore and run high compression and all that. Which would cost more then turbo charging. The stock motor if you turbo charge it with the boost designs kit will make that motor put out 232 hp and for 500 more it will produce around 300hp. If you want a motor that is already puting out that much horse power you could use the Rb20det or the rb25det I think the rb20det puts out around 230 or more and the rb25det makes like 280 or somthing like that. Supercharging a import motor is not as practical as turbo charging. You will never get as much horse power out of a supercharger as a turbo charger. If you wanted to stay with a four cylinder the sr20det s13 puts out 205hp and the blacktop s14 puts out 230hp. Hope this help you out.


----------



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

no i want to turbo charge the engine..i want to get a 4 cylinder and turbo it...now the goal is 250 turboed...so yea...i guess for the right price plus the 500 300 hp wouldn't be bad at all...but i mean is there any engines with forged internals or do i have to do that...


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

The Ka24de i supposdly suppose to handle up to 300hp if it is tuned right. That is what i heard so nobody flame me. But if you got a sr20det you could easily sit at 250 and be safe. i dont know what engines come with forged internals but more then likly you will have to put the forged internals in there.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> The Ka24de i supposdly suppose to handle up to 300hp if it is tuned right. That is what i heard so nobody flame me. But if you got a sr20det you could easily sit at 250 and be safe. i dont know what engines come with forged internals but more then likly you will have to put the forged internals in there.


The stock KA internals can easily handle 300hp. You won't throw pistons until 350 at least. As far as KA-DET vs. SR, both have strengths and weaknesses, but I like the idea of turbo KA myself.


----------



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

ok well i just wanted to know if any did...about the swap...now is it a straight swap or do i have to change the wiring harness and mess with everything..motor mounts...and other things of the sort...can i swap in a v6 without changing anything really or what


----------



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

240sxs1377 said:


> Okay how they classifie each engine is the class is Sr, Ka, Rb, Ca. That just basically tells you what kind of motor it is. Then the second set of numbers is the liters it is, 20, 25, 26,. Then the De is dual over head cam. Then if they have one t at the end that means they have one trubo. Since the Rb26dett has two ts that means its twin turbo. All of the Rb motors come out of skylines. Also all of the Rb motors are inline 6 and all the rest of the motors are inline 4. All of the sr20det come out of japan from other 200sx. And the ca18det comes out of the later models of the 200sx. I hope this helps you if you want to learn more about the motors just google the name of the motor and it should pull up alot of information on it.


ummm 

seriously just turbo the stock ka24de. it is better than an sr20det for drag racing and will be much cheaper and easier to work with in the long run.
if you want to spend a little more get the rb25det. its the most cost effective option for a 6 cylinder. only really get a sr20 if you plan to drift seriously and dont want the extra 100lbs or so in the nose of your car that you get from the RB series motors

ca18det came out of EARLY models of 180sx and silvia. it is a 1.8 liter 4 cylinder turbo that puts out 175 hp and around 170 or so ft.lb torque

sr20det came from later 180sx and silvia

its a 2.0 liter turbo 4 that makes anywhere from 202 hp to 247 hp depending on the year but all make 202 ft.lb torque

rb series engines are rarer and more expensive but the rb20det is a RWD 2.0 liter turbo straight 6 that makes about 215 hp and 195 lbft torque
the rb25det is a RWD 2.5 liter straight 6 that makes 250 hp and 240 lbft torque(this is the best 6 cylinder to swap into a 240)

RB26DETT is an AWD(i forget if it comes RWD also) 2.6 liter twin turbo straight 6 that makes 276 hp and 289 lbft torque according to nissan, but in real life makes more like 320 hp and 330 lbft torque

the rb26dett is very much more expensive to swap into a 240


----------



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

ldaggerl said:


> ok well i just wanted to know if any did...about the swap...now is it a straight swap or do i have to change the wiring harness and mess with everything..motor mounts...and other things of the sort...can i swap in a v6 without changing anything really or what



you need a new harness for every swap

you can use the stock mounts for the sr20det

you have to swap a lot and do some custom fabricating for any RB swap


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im hearing some retarded statements in this thread. the KA can actually hold about 450-500 but if your going that high, your probably trying to make it go boom.

we dont even know if the potential 240 is single or dual overhead cam anyways...

you just need to ask yourself what your goal and reason for buying the car is, and tell us more details.milage, condition, year, bodystyle....all that junk. cant help if we dont know what were working with

a LOT of the information provided was false.just search. see the SEARCH button up top?


----------



## ldaggerl (Mar 14, 2005)

ok well here is what i want...i want a nice fast car...fast enough to have fun with such as burn outs and some drifting...nothing serious just some fun stuff to do...i want to be able to basicly have an easy engine swap if need be that will produce about 250 hp turbod...so a 4 cylinder that can do that is fine with me...i just want to be able to race and beat most cars that i come into contact with..i live in ct so most cars arn't fast...plus i looked at the weight of the 240sx and well it doens't seem all that heavy...its what...about 2600 lbs without the person...my mustang weights about 3000 without me in it with the 4 cylinder motor...which acually with the 500 i'm getting im thinking of maybe keeping and fixing the body on it and putting a turbocoupe or svo motor in it(for you who don't know its a 2.3L 4 cyilinder motor that has a turbo...rare in the mustang only made them from 84-86...but its an easy swap into a mustang and you don't change anything and well you go from a 4 cylinder motor that has about 100 hp and 120 torque and go up to 210 hp and about 220 torque...not bad if you ask me)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Kelso said:


> im hearing some retarded statements in this thread. the KA can actually hold about 450-500 but if your going that high, your probably trying to make it go boom.
> 
> we dont even know if the potential 240 is single or dual overhead cam anyways...
> 
> ...


False information? You think the KA24DE can hold 450hp on stock internals? Try it. See how far your car can launch a piston.
My friend has a 323rwhp stock internal KA24DET. I don't think the stock KA bottom end can handle a whole lot more, but I was just saying above, that the KA24DE can hold over 300hp, because my friend has one that has over 300hp. This isn't false information, it's just the truth. We all know that you can modify a KA to hold 650hp.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

I dont know what false information there is. Any stock motor na motor out there wouldent be able to handle 500whp unless you babied it around and never romped on it. 

Dagger
The 240sx is a great car for burnouts and drifting. you can drift with the stock engine if you know how to do it right also it does some pretty mean burnouts. As long as nobody down there is driving supras or anything you should be able to take alot of them.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well ive been planning a turbo ka for a bit and i believe it was phatka.com where somebody was pushing theire motor and go tot about 450 before it blew. dont quote me but im fairly certain the 240's rods are forged...not so certain about pistons though.

the false information wasnt about the horsepower numbers really.actually bri corrected most of the false info but im still seeing a few stupid things floating in the thread...oh well.
250 hp from a turbo 4 cylinder....i think turbo'd KA would be the best way.
btw 24sx1337... i dont think its possible to get a naturally aspirated ka anywhere near 500 horses. and if you did, nothing would be stock. the guy wants turbo, i dont see where you got the NA idea from?

the most cost effective 6 cyl would actually be the rb20, not the 25. rb's KA's CA's and sr's are all fine in drifting. the weight balance should not be compromised enough to effect the drifting with any motor swap.


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

i was trying to state that the na engine that was built natually aspirated probally wouldnt be able to handle that much horspower stock you would have to be doing some forged internals. That or the motor would have to be brand new.


----------

